# cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di....



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

.... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
A me l'inno d'italia.
Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola. 
E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

Scusa Grande, ma proprio niente. Niente di niente.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

a me il fatto che lo é mio figlio!

amerò per sempre il paese che ha concepito mio figlio! 

Il mio più grande amore!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Purtoppo c'e' poco da essere orgogliosi ...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YD5va_R3kAI





​


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè, io volevo visioni positive.
Astenersi rassegnati, grazie.....


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
> Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
> A me l'inno d'italia.
> Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola.
> E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....



io non mi sento italiano, mi sento molto di più. con molte più responsabilità e doveri verso gli altri....


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Quando ammiro l'arte in generale , l'architettura (alle quali nessuno si è mai riuscito ad avvivinare manco lontanamente) , la bellezza innegabile di questo paese pieno di contraddizioni ma anche di cose belle.

Quando vedo la bandiera sventolare in un 'occasione che ci unisca non solo per il calcio o lo sport in generale.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

anche a me l'inno mi commuove... cmq la bellezza dell'ambiente, delle opere d'arte, della grande civiltà romana, la pizza, la pasta e le donne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: ninna, anche le svedesi/norvegesi/didovesei vanno bene!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

che l'america e' stata scoperta da un italiano
che il nostro paese come patrimonio artistico non ha rivali al mondo
che l'italian style e' un modello esportato ovunque
quando vedo il tricolore sventolare x un qualsiasi cosa che non sia la nazionale di calcio


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
> Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
> A me l'inno d'italia.
> Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola.
> E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....


 

Visto che non vuoi rassegnati mi sforzerò....
- l'inno bellissimo
- la pasta buonissima
- i monumenti invidiabilissimi e l'arte in generale
- la solarità e simpatia degli italiani
Detto questo mi dovrò riposare x una settimana x lo sforzo.....(comunque io andrei a vivere in Francia)


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Visto che non vuoi rassegnati mi sforzerò....
> - l'inno bellissimo
> - la pasta buonissima
> - i monumenti invidiabilissimi e l'arte in generale
> ...


se mi faccio piccola piccola (tette comprese) , mi porti con te??
ecco, la francia lo considero un paese meraviglioso. da tutti i punti di vista. Mi piacciono pure i francesi..


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Io sono italianissima, e adoro l'Italia (e ho vissuto all'estero...e gente, non ce n'è!)!!

VIVA L'ITALIA!

(sport, arte, cultura, e si, "Italiani Brava Gente", che a volte siamo stati bastardi ma MAI come gli altri!!!)


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi faccio piccola piccola (tette comprese) , mi porti con te??
> ecco, la francia lo considero un paese meraviglioso. da tutti i punti di vista. Mi piacciono pure i francesi..


Solo se lasci a casa le tettone...che già mi dicono che non sembro l'italiana tipica....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Posso dire che la Francia fa c....e?

Sporchi, arroganti, ignoranti, maleducati, e vivono in un mondo parallelo distinto dal resto del mondo.

Il paese peraltro è bellissimo...e la cucina (malgrado la mancanza assoluta d'igiene, e ve lo dice chi in Francia ci ha vissuto e studiato e mangiato) buona!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

I francesi sono tutti zozzi (gli uomini) , malgrado i gesti carini (fatti ad arte per trombare) e mi fanno sempre pensare di avere qualche malattia venerea...!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Precisazione: non ce l'ho con la francesità GENETICA (siamo tutti uguali su questo mondo) quanto con la francesità CULTURALE!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso dire che la Francia fa c....e?
> 
> Sporchi, arroganti, ignoranti, maleducati, e vivono in un mondo parallelo distinto dal resto del mondo.
> 
> Il paese peraltro è bellissimo...e la cucina (malgrado la mancanza assoluta d'igiene, e ve lo dice chi in Francia ci ha vissuto e studiato e mangiato) buona!


 concordo assolutamente
paese splendido
gente di m....a tra l'altro si parla tanto di italia o italiani razzisti quando la francia ha nella diversita' razziale il suo problema piu grande (chi si ricorda quello che succedeva di recente nelle periferie di parigi?)


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso dire che la Francia fa c....e?
> 
> Sporchi, *arroganti, ignoranti*, maleducati, e *vivono in un mondo parallelo distinto dal resto del mondo*.
> 
> Il paese peraltro è bellissimo...e la cucina (malgrado la mancanza assoluta d'igiene, e ve lo dice chi in Francia ci ha vissuto e studiato e mangiato) buona!


 
Sono in parte d'accordo sull'analisi dei francesi...sulla sporcizia ricordo Napoli e sulla mancanza di igiene in cucina ricordo le tonnellate di formaggio ITALIANO con vermi e scaduti dall'80 e il prosciutto di Parma recentemente trovato con vermi e larve.....


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono in parte d'accordo sull'analisi dei francesi...*sulla sporcizia ricordo Napoli *e sulla mancanza di igiene in cucina ricordo le tonnellate di formaggio ITALIANO con vermi e scaduti dall'80 e il prosciutto di Parma recentemente trovato con vermi e larve.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Napoli e' un mondo a parte.......io la lascerei stare sinceramente.....


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 
Beh, non è che sia proprio un esempio di pulizia...


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Precisazione: non ce l'ho con la francesità GENETICA (siamo tutti uguali su questo mondo) quanto con la francesità CULTURALE!


 
quoto ogni singola parola (per esperienza vissuta) anche se però il fascino di Paris è impareggiabile...
Odoro l'Italia quella BELLA.... adoro la diversità degli italiani, adoro l'inter, adoro la musica di Vasco Rossi, dei Negrita, dei Negramaro, adoro la dieta mediterranea e adoro il caffè....

anche io spesso sogno di vivere all'estero ma poi... quando ci sono l'Italia mi manca molto!


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Giusto!!! Ho dimenticato il caffè!!!! In Francia non si può proprio bere!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> Odoro l'Italia quella BELLA.... adoro la diversità degli italiani, adoro l'inter, !


Inter e Italia sono 2 parole che non vanno molto d'accordo vista la moltitudine di Italiani  che la beneamata manda in campo.......


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
> Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
> A me l'inno d'italia.
> Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola.
> E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....


mizzighi...atleta!...e ci credo che ti sentivi orgogliosa...spiritodiappartenza ad una squadra..complimenti davvero.,,se dovessi tornrare indietro ...è una delle cose che farei....ma è nartro discorso...


io...'m 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 beh...credo che in me non sia cosi forte questa appartenenza...nell'arte figurativa...in quella musicale...ma nemmeno cosi tanto..sono italiana e mi va bene..mi piace la cultura italiana, mi ci identifico...molto...ma finisce li...insomma non mi emoziono all'inno...


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Inter e Italia sono 2 parole che non vanno molto d'accordo vista la moltitudine di Italiani che la beneamata manda in campo.......


 
è la maglia che conta!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> a me il fatto che lo é mio figlio!
> 
> amerò per sempre il paese che ha concepito mio figlio!
> 
> Il mio più grande amore!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> è la maglia che conta!


 l'abito non fa il monaco


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Giusto!!! Ho dimenticato il caffè!!!! In Francia non si può proprio bere!


 
in nessuna parte del mondo c'è il nostro caffè!!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non mi sento italiano, mi sento molto di più. con molte più responsabilità e doveri verso gli altri....




















 bel sentire ale..


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Quando ammiro l'arte in generale , l'architettura (alle quali nessuno si è mai riuscito ad avvivinare manco lontanamente) , la bellezza innegabile di questo paese pieno di contraddizioni ma anche di cose belle.
> 
> Quando vedo la bandiera sventolare in un 'occasione che ci unisca non solo per il calcio o lo sport in generale.


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l'abito non fa il monaco


dimmi che non tifi ferrari??


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> I francesi sono tutti zozzi (gli uomini) , malgrado i gesti carini (fatti ad arte per trombare) e mi fanno sempre pensare di avere qualche malattia venerea...!


pure io ho questa sensazione...ma com'è vere?


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, non è che sia proprio un esempio di pulizia...


Campania, Abruzzo, Puglia, Calabria, sono piene della monnezza vostra, per far stare Voi puliti ... con il benestare dei politici, cammorra e altre associazioni di criminali assassini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  VIVA l'Itaglia!

Lasciamo perdere va.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> dimmi che non tifi ferrari??


 ferrari?
oddio italian style e fiore all'occhiello x carita'
ma con tecnici e ingegneri inglesi al 90%....fisioterapisti indiani ,uomo simbolo che in 10 anni di ferrari non ha imparato una mezza parola di italiano (schumacher)
io tifavo x Senna......e basta


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ale*



Alexantro ha detto:


> che l'america e' stata scoperta da un italiano
> che il nostro paese come patrimonio artistico non ha rivali al mondo
> che l'italian style e' un modello esportato ovunque
> quando vedo il tricolore sventolare x un qualsiasi cosa che non sia la nazionale di calcio






uh..quanto non la sopporto nemmen io...

pero' capisco uno sportivo come grande


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Campania, Abruzzo, Puglia, Calabria, sono piene della monnezza vostra, per far stare Voi puliti ... con il benestare dei politici, cammorra e altre associazioni di criminali assassini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Su questo non ci piove ed è una grossa vergogna. A me spiace per che vive col pattume sotto casa sia chiaro. Ma ci sono abitudini che non ne fanno una città pulita, sarà bella, soleggiata, artistica ma non pulita


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Campania, Abruzzo, Puglia, Calabria, sono piene della monnezza vostra, per far stare Voi puliti ... con il benestare dei politici, cammorra e altre associazioni di criminali assassini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vostra chi?
potrei parlare delle tonnellate di monnezza che arrivano ogni giorno in emilia romagna dalla campania xche qualcuno "giu" non vuole gli inceneritori......come a dire...puliteci ma buttatela altrove....comodo cosi eh?


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove ed è una grossa vergogna. A me spiace per che vive col pattume sotto casa sia chiaro. Ma ci sono abitudini che non ne fanno una città pulita, sarà bella, soleggiata, artistica ma non pulita


 il problema di napoli non e' solo la monnezza
purtroppo la' si vedono cose che da noi sembrerebbero pura fantascienza....15 enni con la pistola,quartieri che si rivoltano contro la polizia quando questi vanno a casa dei camorristi,accoltellamenti x una precedenza non data e cosi via...potrei scriverci un libro


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Campania, Abruzzo, Puglia, Calabria, sono piene della monnezza vostra, per far stare Voi puliti ... con il benestare dei politici, cammorra e altre associazioni di criminali assassini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai...che siamo corrotti dal nord al sud...


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> in nessuna parte del mondo c'è il nostro caffè!!


nn è vero....hai provato a berlo in brasile?


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove ed è una grossa vergogna. A me spiace per che vive col pattume sotto casa sia chiaro. Ma ci sono abitudini che non ne fanno una città pulita, sarà bella, soleggiata, artistica ma non pulita





Alexantro ha detto:


> vostra chi?
> potrei parlare delle tonnellate di monnezza che arrivano ogni giorno in emilia romagna dalla campania xche qualcuno "giu" non vuole gli inceneritori......come a dire...puliteci ma buttatela altrove....comodo cosi eh?


c'avete ragione voi  

	
	
		
		
	


	














A noi c'hanno rovinati i savoiardi/bastardi:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-M2hDjFDM


Buona giornata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn è vero....hai provato a berlo in brasile?


 caffe kimbo
io lo bevevo quando c'era Pippo Baudo a fare la reclam........


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure io ho questa sensazione...ma com'è vere?


 
Posso a ruota libera?! Mi sento un po' xenofoba....ditemi se posso!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono in parte d'accordo sull'analisi dei francesi...sulla sporcizia ricordo Napoli e sulla mancanza di igiene in cucina ricordo le tonnellate di formaggio ITALIANO con vermi e scaduti dall'80 e il prosciutto di Parma recentemente trovato con vermi e larve.....


partivano dalla germania coi vermi e le puzze per arrivare al nord..da me...in padania ed emilia..cambiavano le etichette..poi passavano dalla sfizera..poi arrivavano al sud...e via un altro giro ..


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Campania, Abruzzo, Puglia, Calabria, sono piene della monnezza vostra, per far stare Voi puliti ... con il benestare dei politici, cammorra e altre associazioni di criminali assassini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo su un paio di cose tipo. Perchè non vogliono gli inceneritori? Perchè di raccolta differenziata se ne parla solo ora? Perchè si scenne la monnezza dalla finestra? Non nascondiamoci sempre dietro un dito.
Che poi ci siano anche imprenditori del nord str..zi che mandano giù le scorie con il beneplacito della camorra su questo non metto lingua. 
Ma non scordiamo i treni x il nord con monnezza comune che arrivano da giù, senza parlare dei treni diretti in Germania (che costano un assassinamento, tra l'altro)


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> c'avete ragione voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo spiega tante cose!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso a ruota libera?! Mi sento un po' xenofoba....ditemi se posso!


 xenofobi o razzisti lo siamo tutti chi piu chi meno
ipocrita chi dice il contrario....


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso a ruota libera?! Mi sento un po' xenofoba....ditemi se posso!


ci piace vai


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> caffe kimbo
> io lo bevevo quando c'era Pippo Baudo a fare la reclam........


 
eccallà


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ferrari?
> oddio italian style e fiore all'occhiello x carita'
> ma con tecnici e ingegneri inglesi al 90%....fisioterapisti indiani ,uomo simbolo che in 10 anni di ferrari non ha imparato una mezza parola di italiano (schumacher)
> io tifavo x Senna......e basta


 
questo è un discorso che va oltre alla domanda iniziale....
si dovrebbe partire dal presupposto che le persone sono da valutare in quanto tali.... c'è il buono e il cattivo in ogni parte del mondo....
qui si chiedeva cosa ci piace dell'italia e se adoro il calcio e sono interista lo sono a prescindere da Mourinho e Ibra.... 
poi per l'amor del cielo.... sono antisportiva al massimo (purtroppo) e quando una squadra italiana gioca all'estero.... spero che perda (perdono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn è vero....hai provato a berlo in brasile?


 
No. Com'è?


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo spiega tante cose!



SI, perche' la storia insegna.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

io peraltro ho origini meridionali...!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo su un paio di cose tipo. Perchè non vogliono gli inceneritori? Perchè di raccolta differenziata se ne parla solo ora? Perchè si scenne la monnezza dalla finestra? Non nascondiamoci sempre dietro un dito.
> Che poi ci siano anche imprenditori del nord str..zi che mandano giù le scorie con il beneplacito della camorra su questo non metto lingua.
> Ma non scordiamo i treni x il nord con monnezza comune che arrivano da giù, senza parlare dei treni diretti in Germania (che costano un assassinamento, tra l'altro)


 
sono d'accordo sole..e le mie origini sono terrone...è un fatto culturale...gli fa fatica a stare alla regole..non ce la fanno proprio...sono persone generosissime, meravigliose...ma in quanto a dovere civico...non ce la fanno


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn è vero....hai provato a berlo in brasile?


 
vero!! 

(è che sono rimasta sconvolta dal caffè greco e quello egiziano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> questo è un discorso che va oltre alla domanda iniziale....
> si dovrebbe partire dal presupposto che le persone sono da valutare in quanto tali.... c'è il buono e il cattivo in ogni parte del mondo....
> qui si chiedeva cosa ci piace dell'italia e se adoro il calcio e sono interista lo sono a prescindere da Mourinho e Ibra....
> poi per l'amor del cielo.... sono antisportiva al massimo (purtroppo) e quando una squadra italiana gioca all'estero.... spero che perda (perdono
> ...


 appunto
nel tuo post c'e la contraddizione che ci caratterizza a noi italiani
ovvero dobbiamo tifare ferrari xche italiana ma se una squadra italiana che non e' la mia gioca all'estero gufo......


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Posso dire che la Francia fa c....e?
> 
> Sporchi, arroganti, ignoranti, maleducati, e vivono in un mondo parallelo distinto dal resto del mondo.
> 
> Il paese peraltro è bellissimo...e la cucina (malgrado la mancanza assoluta d'igiene, e ve lo dice chi in Francia ci ha vissuto e studiato e mangiato) buona!





Verena67 ha detto:


> I francesi sono *tutti* zozzi (gli uomini) , malgrado i gesti carini (fatti ad arte per trombare) e mi fanno sempre pensare di avere qualche malattia venerea...!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Precisazione: non ce l'ho con la francesità GENETICA (siamo tutti uguali su questo mondo) quanto con la francesità CULTURALE!



Dissento totalmente.
E' assurdo generalizzare,. Vado in francia da anni e non ho MAI incontrato francesi sporchi, ignoranti e maleducati.
Li trovo invece civili e molto educati.
Ho avuto due fidanzati francesi ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  erano fenomenali a letto) e non avevano nessunissima malattia venerea


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io peraltro ho origini meridionali...!


terrocella pure tu...ehilààà


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dissento totalmente.
> E' assurdo generalizzare,. Vado in francia da anni e non ho MAI incontrato francesi sporchi, ignoranti e maleducati.
> Li trovo invece civili e molto educati.
> Ho avuto due fidanzati francesi (
> ...









hai ragione...io l'ho sparata cosi..è che erano cosi melmosi quelli che ho conosciuto...


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo su un paio di cose tipo.* Perchè non vogliono gli inceneritori? *Perchè di raccolta differenziata se ne parla solo ora? Perchè si scenne la monnezza dalla finestra? Non nascondiamoci sempre dietro un dito.
> Che poi ci siano anche imprenditori del nord str..zi che mandano giù le scorie con il beneplacito della camorra su questo non metto lingua.
> Ma non scordiamo i treni x il nord con monnezza comune che arrivano da giù, senza parlare dei treni diretti in Germania (che costano un assassinamento, tra l'altro)


Informati in giro per il web e capirai perche'.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci piace vai


Mi ha mangiato il messaggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (scommetto che il server è francese! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  

In breve: è una cultura fondata sull'EROTISMO ADULTERO.

Prendete un qualunque film, racconto, o rivista popolare o trasmisisone televisiva.

La gente non ama. La gente in Francia TROMBA.

E consuma milionate in cosmetici su corpi non lavati...in case non lavate con la moquette in bagno...e in alberghi non lavati ....!


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo sole..e le mie origini sono terrone...è un fatto culturale...gli fa fatica a stare alla regole..non ce la fanno proprio...sono persone generosissime, meravigliose...ma in quanto a dovere civico...non ce la fanno


 
purtroppo è vero e le colpe sono da troppe parti....
io a casa 6 contenitori per la raccolta differenziata e .... se non la faccio STO MALE!!!
è abitudine, è controllo, è volontà... ma capisco bene che iniziare e farlo fare ad un'intera città è davvero difficile...


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo sole..e le mie origini sono terrone...è un fatto culturale...gli fa fatica a stare alla regole..non ce la fanno proprio...sono persone generosissime, meravigliose...ma in quanto a dovere civico...non ce la fanno


 
Quoto. Ho parlato con tante persone meridionali che una volta venute a vivere al nord hanno notato pregi e difetti e tra i difetti c'era sempre la freddezza delle persone, una sorta di menefreghismo, etc. Tra i pregi ordine, pulizia, regole....non saranno tutti dementi!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione...io l'ho sparata cosi..è che erano cosi melmosi quelli che ho conosciuto...


infatti ho postato verena, stordita


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dissento totalmente.
> E' assurdo generalizzare,. Vado in francia da anni e non ho MAI incontrato francesi sporchi, ignoranti e maleducati.
> Li trovo invece civili e molto educati.
> Ho avuto due fidanzati francesi (
> ...


 
teso', non tutti i gusti sono alla menta!!
La mia impressione è quella già detta....!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi ha mangiato il messaggio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah....
ma in che alberghi sei andata?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi sono gli inglesi e molti itaiani che si coprono con profumi e cremine senza lavarsi..


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> teso', non tutti i gusti sono alla menta!!
> La mia impressione è quella già detta....!


e la mia quella suddetta


----------



## Old essepi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> nel tuo post c'e la contraddizione che ci caratterizza a noi italiani
> ovvero dobbiamo tifare ferrari xche italiana ma se una squadra italiana che non e' la mia gioca all'estero gufo......


 
me ne rendo assolutamente conto (come il tifare ferrari e il valentino rossi) 

ma il calcio è una storia a se.. non si capisce come ma è cosi
(peggio della politica e della religione... non ci si riesce a ragionare!!)


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi ha mangiato il messaggio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mizzighi...atleta!...e ci credo che ti sentivi orgogliosa...spiritodiappartenza ad una squadra..complimenti davvero.,,se dovessi tornrare indietro ...è una delle cose che farei....ma è nartro discorso...
> 
> 
> io...'m
> ...


 non è che hai pensato che io sia un'atleta, vero?!!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Io? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Però se rinasco è l'unica cosa che davvero vorrei: partecipare alle olimpiadi (e vincere, ovviamente).
Solo vederle mi trasmette un'emozione enorme. A volte mi sorprendo di quanta!!!
Magari posso provare col tiro al volo.....


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Inoltre la Francia batte 10-1 l'Italia per quanto riguarda le strutture turistiche. Spiagge GRATUITE x tutti e se vuoi ti affitti l'attrezzatura. Ristoranti che con 10 EURO ti danno pranzo e cena (qui una margherita+coca+caffè euro 15-20, là con 22 euro ho mangiato ostriche, crostacei e dolce) senza contare che puoi prendere l'acqua in caraffa completamente gratuita (e pure fresca), alberghi a prezzi modici ma allo stesso tempo soluzioni di prestigio x chi le preferisce.... Désolée j'ai pas de doutes!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sei stata nelle cucine?


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei stata nelle cucine?


 
E tu hai mai lavorato in una pizzeria???


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non è che hai pensato che io sia un'atleta, vero?!!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma avevi scritto che lo sei stata...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei stata nelle cucine?


ma dai vere!! perchè tu sei stata in tutte le cucine dei ristoranti nei quali hai mangiato??
lo fai anche qui da noi??


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

sole..vere..vedete di farci vomitare...subbitto subbito...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai vere!! perchè tu sei stata in tutte le cucine dei ristoranti nei quali hai mangiato??
> lo fai anche qui da noi??


vuoi mettere una caccola nostrana con una francese?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)


Io NON sono orgogliosa di essere italiana.
Francamente non me ne frega proprio niente.

AMO l'italia. Per il territorio, per la gente.

Ma l'italianità proprio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se proprio dovessi dire... sul lavoro.
Io mi occupo di impiantistica industriale e gli italiani... nonostante tutto (per ora) sono sempre i migliori.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma avevi scritto che lo sei stata...


 no no, rileggi!!!!
Anche perchè se da pischelletta ero un pò sportiva ora al massimo alleno le dita sulla tastiera!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi mettere una caccola nostrana con una francese?


miciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ho appena finito il panino


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ho appena finito il panino


 
vediamo..vediamo come possiamo arricchirlo ancora....


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ho appena finito il panino


ecco 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 --lo hai acquistato al bar?


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

essepi ha detto:


> purtroppo è vero e le colpe sono da troppe parti....
> io a casa 6 contenitori per la raccolta differenziata e .... se non la faccio STO MALE!!!
> è abitudine, è controllo, è volontà... ma capisco bene che iniziare e farlo fare ad un'intera città è davvero difficile...


*
La differenziata a Napoli si faceva gia' nel 1832* *

http://www.allarmerifiutitossici.org/rifiutitossici/articles/art_1570.html






  non abbiamo nulla da imparare da nessuno, semmai ...
*


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


portato da casa il pane congelato, prosciuttino di praga preso in saumeria, banana pressa dall'ortolano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sii buona...fammelo digerire prima di parlare di caccole


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come hai fatto a metter qui la mia preferita?

	
	
		
		
	


	




































?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> banana *pressa *dall'ortolano


sei senza denti e quindi te la sei frullata e schiacciata, giusto?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come hai fatto a metter qui la mia preferita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sei senza denti e quindi te la sei frullata e schiacciata, giusto?





































































siete spacciati!! ho ritrovato la mia emoticon per antonomasia


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sei senza denti e quindi te la sei frullata e schiacciata, giusto?


ora ti molla un pugno

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....e fa bene..


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ti molla un pugno ....e fa bene..


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

GRANDE Orson Welles!!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kfFvzGOvZFo&feature=related

Ho detto tutto ... come ben disse Peppino 





​


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sole..vere..vedete di farci vomitare...subbitto subbito...


 
Cosa posso dirti cara. Nella gelateria dove lavoravo ammazzavano gli scarafaggi nel laboratorio con la ciabatta e si toglievano le zanzare dal gelato....per la pizzeria cerco di ricordare e ti dico


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La differenziata a Napoli si faceva gia' nel 1832*
> 
> *http://www.allarmerifiutitossici.org/rifiutitossici/articles/art_1570.html*
> 
> ...


 

e che qui poi abbiamo continuato....


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e che qui poi abbiamo continuato....


A spese altrui ...


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A spese altrui ...


Onestamente credo sia inutile cercare di scaricare il barile. 
Certo, ti ripeto ci sono moltissimi imprenditori str..zi che smaltiscono i rifiuti tossici al sud con la compiacenza della camorra e questi, gli uni e gli altri sarebbero da galera a vita. E qui siamo d'accordo, credo.
Ma d'altro canto occorre anche dire che c'è un approccio differente della popolazione comune al problema. Insomma la monnezza normale quella di tutti i giorni, non la mandiamo giù noi ma sta lì, in mezzo alla strada comunque.
Forse a Na la raccolta differenziata sarà iniziata nel 1832, ma qui la si fa regolarmente.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Onestamente credo sia inutile cercare di scaricare il barile.
> Certo, ti ripeto ci sono moltissimi imprenditori str..zi che smaltiscono i rifiuti tossici al sud con la compiacenza della camorra e questi, gli uni e gli altri sarebbero da galera a vita. E qui siamo d'accordo, credo.
> Ma d'altro canto occorre anche dire che c'è un approccio differente della popolazione comune al problema. Insomma la monnezza normale quella di tutti i giorni, non la mandiamo giù noi ma sta lì, in mezzo alla strada comunque.
> Forse a Na la raccolta differenziata sarà iniziata nel 1832, ma qui la si fa regolarmente.


Senti, sinceramente ... non voglio litigare con te, informati ... ci sino un futtio di siti sulla questione.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E tu hai mai lavorato in una pizzeria???


 
grazie a Dio no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Senno' penso non mangerei piu' fuori casa!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi mettere una caccola nostrana con una francese?


 
il concetto, così finemente illustrato da Micio, è un po' quello!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> grazie a Dio no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto! Io ci ho lavorato, all'inizio credevo che non avrei + mangiato fuori casa poi mi son detta che se non sono ancora morta significava che avrei potuto continuare ad uscire al ristorante. Questo x dire che purtroppo la sporcizia c'è ovunque


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
> Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
> A me l'inno d'italia.
> Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola.
> E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....


 
La bellezza del nostro Paese, la natura, l'arte, l'architettura, la storia.
La capacità di cavarcela anche in situazioni impensabili.
Il saper ridere di noi stessi.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La bellezza del nostro Paese, la natura, l'arte, l'architettura, la storia.
> La capacità di cavarcela anche in situazioni impensabili.
> Il saper ridere di noi stessi.


ciao dere! come stai??


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

non ho letto tutto... se è già stata postata mi scuso ...

*Io non mi sento italiano*

*Giorgio Gaber*

_G. Gaber_
_(2003)_
 Io G. G. sono nato e vivo a Milano
Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Mi scusi Presidente
non è per colpa mia
ma questa nostra Patria
non so che cosa sia.

Può darsi che mi sbagli
che sia una bella idea
ma temo che diventi
una brutta poesia.

Mi scusi Presidente
non sento un gran bisogno
dell'inno nazionale
di cui un po' mi vergogno.

In quanto ai calciatori
non voglio giudicare
i nostri non lo sanno
o hanno più pudore.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Mi scusi Presidente
se arrivo all'impudenza
di dire che non sento
alcuna appartenenza.

E tranne Garibaldi
e altri eroi gloriosi
non vedo alcun motivo
per essere orgogliosi.

Mi scusi Presidente
ma ho in mente il fanatismo
delle camicie nere
al tempo del fascismo.

Da cui un bel giorno nacque
questa democrazia
che a farle i complimenti
ci vuole fantasia.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Questo bel Paese
pieno di poesia
ha tante pretese
ma nel nostro mondo occidentale
è la periferia.


  Mi scusi Presidente
ma questo nostro Stato
che voi rappresentate
mi sembra un po' sfasciato.

E' anche troppo chiaro
agli occhi della gente
che è tutto calcolato
e non funziona niente.

Sarà che gli italiani
per lunga tradizione
son troppo appassionati
di ogni discussione.

Persino in parlamento
c'è un'aria incandescente
si scannano su tutto
e poi non cambia niente.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Mi scusi Presidente
dovete convenire
che i limiti che abbiamo
ce li dobbiamo dire.

Ma a parte il disfattismo
noi siamo quel che siamo
e abbiamo anche un passato
che non dimentichiamo.

Mi scusi Presidente
ma forse noi italiani
per gli altri siamo solo
spaghetti e mandolini.

Allora qui m'in*****
son fiero e me ne vanto
gli sbatto sulla faccia
cos'è il Rinascimento.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Questo bel Paese
forse è poco saggio
ha le idee confuse
ma se fossi nato in altri luoghi
poteva andarmi peggio.


   Mi scusi Presidente
ormai ne ho dette tante
c'è un'altra osservazione
che credo sia importante.

Rispetto agli stranieri
noi ci crediamo meno
ma forse abbiam capito
che il mondo è un teatrino.

Mi scusi Presidente
lo so che non gioite
se il grido "Italia, Italia"
c'è solo alle partite.

Ma un po' per non morire
o forse un po' per celia
abbiam fatto l'Europa
facciamo anche l'Italia.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo lo sono.


  Io non mi sento italiano
ma per fortuna o purtroppo
per fortuna o purtroppo
per fortuna
per fortuna lo sono.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

la grande cicina italiana, che nel mondo intero non è seconda a nessuno, mi fà essere orgoglioso di essere italiano.
Poi quando mi alzo da tavola e vado a guardare fuori dalla finestra l'orgoglio si affievolisce, ma tant'è...


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Italianità*

La bellezza del territorio é scontata, come la cucina, la profusione di arte a tutti i livelli, etc..., tuttavia se c'é un motivo di vero piacere nell'essere italiana lo trovo nella nostra storia, nell'Impero Romano e soprattutto nel Rinascimento, entrambi hanno lasciato un'impronta che non é "italiana" ma planetaria, da quei periodi si é dovuto fare punto e a capo nella storia  dell'uomo in generale. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... essere italiani!!!!! Cosa vi fa sentire orgogliosi di questo paese e di quello che è (al di là delle cose brutte?)
> Oggi tread allegro e agrodolce.
> A me l'inno d'italia.
> Quando l'atleta è lì, sul podio, col sorriso accennato, le lacrime che fanno capolino, una mano sul cuore, il mento in alto, verso la bandiera, e le note dell'inno che paiono venire da lontano..... Io mi alzerei in piedi, con la mia mano sul cuore e canterei, ogni volta, ogni parola.
> E mi sento così orgogliosa di essere italiana....


Siamo uno dei popoli più intelligenti al mondo. Indubbiamente. E questo per me è motivo d'orgoglio.
Il problema è che l'intelligenza, quando è troppa, sconfina nella furbizia.

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo uno dei popoli più intelligenti al mondo. Indubbiamente. E questo per me è motivo d'orgoglio.
> Il problema è che l'intelligenza, quando è troppa, sconfina nella furbizia.
> 
> Buscopann


 
Le persone veramente intelligenti sono astute, mai furbe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le persone veramente intelligenti sono astute, mai furbe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me sono sinonimi

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me sono sinonimi
> 
> Buscopann


Grammaticalmente lo sono, ma per come io uso i termini, l'astuzia rientra nella strategia e può avere utilità anche senza creare danni, la furbizia é sempre a danno di qualcosa o di qualcuno.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao dere! come stai??


 
Ciao!
Bene grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E tu? leggo qua e là di tanto in tanto..non riesco a tenermi aggiornata su tutto


baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2008)

*immondizia*

Molti discorsi sulla pulizia mi fanno ridere perché la pulizia è una conquista talmente recente e non di tutti che proclamare il senso civico di città o regioni è fuori luogo.
Per tutti gli anni '60 si gettavano i rifiuti di gelati, caramelle, sigarette per strada senza alcun problema e nei cinema il pavimento era ricoperto di cartacce di ogni tipo.
La raccolta differenziata è introdotta da pochi decenni e spesso pii ...vine smaltita come indifferenziata...
Tutto dipende dalle abitudini.
Voler lasciare zone d'Italia indietro di decenni per molti aspetti è una scelta di chi non vuole che le popolazioni acquisiscano una coscienza di sè non funzionale ai loro interessi.
Accettare o negare queste cose mi sembrano due facce della stessa medaglia che fanno sì che ...nulla cambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2008)

*Italianità*

Io mi sento italiana per una cultura che mi appartiene e a cui appartego indipendentemente da questioni "di sangue".
Sono orgogliosa della cultura italiana e la voglio trasmettere e chi apparterrà a questa cultura sarà italiano.
Mi commuovono le opere d'arte, la pasta, la pizza, il caffè e la polenta e un pasaggio vario e meraviglioso anche nelle devastazioni del dopoguerra.
Mi ha commosso la vittoria ai mondiali con le strade di Milano invase da cinesi, sudamericani, africani che sventolavano la bandiera tricolore.
E mi piace trasmettere le ricette alle mamme straniere che vogliono impare a fare il sugo come gli italiani.
Mi piace pensare di trasmettere la cultura italiana che si è diffusa nel mondo e ha costituito il meglio della cultura occidentale.
E' commovente sentire bambini di tutte le sfumature di colore cantare Fratelli d'Italia, Bella ciao e.... Azzurro


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Sergio Rossi e Giuseppe Zanotti mi commuovono quanto l'inno di Mameli


----------

